
Google sued over excluding white and Asian men in hiring to boost diversity - rmason
https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/news/2018/03/01/google-accused-lawsuit-excluding-white-and-asian-men-hiring-boost-diversity/387532002/
======
seanmcdirmid
Note that this article will highly likely be flagged out as happened to the
other instances of this story from different news sources. I guess some topics
are too controversial even for HN.

~~~
zombieprocesses
It's an article from a reputable source. Why would it be flagged?

~~~
dijit
Controversial.

HackerNews, does not deal with feminism, affirmative action, or criticising
darling companies of anything to do with sexism or racism.

Unless your name is Susan Fowler and you work at Uber.

This will probably just lead to a lot of fighting in the comments.

~~~
rbanffy
> This will probably just lead to a lot of fighting in the comments.

That and a whole lot of name calling...

------
jwilk
Previously:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16500974](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16500974)

------
dijit
Further reading from other times this has been posted:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16500974](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16500974)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16497551](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16497551)

------
bmcusick
America needs to figure out what it wants from diversity efforts. Does it
want--

1\. To just achieve color-blindness.

2\. To achieve color-blindness AND help counter-act the cumulative effects of
past discrimination.

It is wants to achieve 2, you can't use a purely meritocratic system for
college admissions or hiring.

------
sol_remmy
For an ongoing discussion of this topic see:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/81aw5u/google_a...](https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/81aw5u/google_accused_in_lawsuit_of_excluding_white_and/)

